# Tonight’s boneless leg of lamb



## bgaviator (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 4, 2020)

Love the Lamb!
And your's looks great.
Mmmmmm, yum!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 4, 2020)

Looks delicious! You nailed it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2020)

PERFECT!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2020)

Very nice. Agree with others. Nailed it


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 4, 2020)

Looks pretty nice from where I'm sitting! Did have have any mint jelly on the side? RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 4, 2020)

Thays done just right! Nice work!


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 4, 2020)

Looks tasty.  I have one in the freezer that I will do soon.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 5, 2020)

Bravo!  You have made me want to go to the butcher...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2020)

I love lamb & yours looks spectacular!
Al


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh man, that looks beautiful.  Good job on that cook.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 5, 2020)

I love lamb and I love it medium rare!  That looks perfect!  I would eat that up!  nice work!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 5, 2020)

A great job on the lamb.

Warren


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 5, 2020)

What was the cook on this?  250 until internal temp of 125?  Then seared?


----------



## bgaviator (Nov 5, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> What was the cook on this?  250 until internal temp of 125?  Then seared?


250° with cherry wood on the Kamado Joe until 140-145° internal. No sear. Flipped halfway to even the color. Took two hours. Was a 2.8 lb boneless.


----------



## bgaviator (Nov 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks pretty nice from where I'm sitting! Did have have any mint jelly on the side? RAY


Yup I had had mint jelly and English style mint sauce.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like bgaviator it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

